# Burning Incense?



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

i've just visited a friend who literally whites out their bedroom with the smoke from incense, and this is where they keep their lizards and snakes, now i could barely breath and had to open a window! 

but what effects could this have on their reptiles, because surely prolonged exposure can not be good for their respiratory system?

just wanted peoples thoughts on this, i hope i'm over reacting over nothing but i just don't think its such a good idea.


----------



## kernowa (Apr 8, 2009)

Dont know the effects but i would agree that its a no no.


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

As they don't have a diaphragm they will not be able to cough up any dust/particles inhaled due to being in a room full of burning incense. This will obviously have a harmful effect on their respiratory systems.

I believe they can also suffer from neurological problems because of it, the same as they would if harsh cleaning products are used often near them.

I'd strongly advise your friend to stop using incense in the same room as the reptiles!

Jenny


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

the effects could be respetory (sp) infection


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

dickvansheepcake said:


> As they don't have a diaphragm they will not be able to cough up any dust/particles inhaled due to being in a room full of burning incense. This will obviously have a harmful effect on their respiratory systems.
> 
> I believe they can also suffer from neurological problems because of it, the same as they would if harsh cleaning products are used often near them.
> 
> ...


This was my words exactly! Needless to say my anger and disappointment has been noted and they've promised not to continue to do it anymore, why can't people just buy flowers if they want their room to smell nice! Thanks for the support guys


----------



## Pixie1987 (Apr 29, 2011)

i had a wee rough green snake that ended up dying because my ex-housemate used to spray loads of deodorant as he was too lazy to actually wash. :devil:

definitely give your pal a slap, it cant be good for those poor reptilians. im a smoker, but i would never dream of smoking in my reptile rooms. i lock myself away in the kitchen with the window wide open. hehe.

same with aerosols, febreze is awesome but only the wee squirty bottle rather than the spray.

there are ways and means to avoid harming the animals lungs.

so glad you cared enough to ask about it!! just hope you can make your friend care as much too :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

air freshners, smoke, cigarette smoke, oil burners, incence are all bad for lizards and snakes. 
Just like they are bad for us.
Just because they are a different type of animal makes no difference. 

If the room is smelling, a simple case of washing out the entire enclosures is needed.


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

i'd say it's bad, just cause smoke is bad generally. if they have to burn incense can the reps be moved elsewhere?


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

I Just don't get how moronic people can be sometimes! But it's been stopped now and I've told her to get them checked over by a vet incase she's caused permanent harm! Just hope other people think before satisfying their own needs. Cheers for the support everyone


----------

